# Urgent: Dying Fish :(



## jameslo30 (May 16, 2013)

Hi All,

I have a 7" Koi Karp in an outside pond.
Within the past 4 weeks, he has progressively got worse.

First symptoms was green algae growing just before his tail. A week later it looked like his skin was coming off (at his tail) which removed about 50% of the algae.

Another week later, it looks like the algae has grown back on him, and it looks like its traveling up his body. Its reached his fins now. And he is not eating anything from the surface. He is also keeping quite low to the pond, but moving around slowly (not as fast as he was).

The pond is crystal clear, with a UV filter and multiple air stones.

I suspect he has been scratching his tail against some plant pots at the bottom of the pond which has caused this.

I have also used (Tetra?) Common Fish Disease medical treatment to see if that helps (But appears to have done nothing).

I suspect he may die soon because he is starting to turn on his side when still.

Any recommendations?
Thanks


----------



## jameslo30 (May 16, 2013)

Thought I'd add a bit more info,

There are 9 Fish all together in that tank. Only this one is ill.
I can't give any pH levels etc because I don't have a testing kit (If you need that info I will get it)

I don't have a recovery tank, so I may have to go out and get one.
We've had this fish since we got the pond.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Not sure what it could be, but a pic may help. Sorry to say if e is really bad off it may be best to euth him so he doesnt suffer.


----------



## jameslo30 (May 16, 2013)

Hi Thanks for your reply.

Here is a picture I took last week.

View image: IMG 0073

Ill try and upload a newer photo in about an hour or so.

Cheers,


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

The poor thing. It does look like algae but I am confused how it would grow on the fish. Perhaps it has something wrapped around it? any chance some string could have gotten in the pond?


----------



## jameslo30 (May 16, 2013)

Here is a photo I just took now.

View image: IMG 0542[1]

and

View image: IMG 0540[1]


----------



## jameslo30 (May 16, 2013)

majerah1 said:


> The poor thing. It does look like algae but I am confused how it would grow on the fish. Perhaps it has something wrapped around it? any chance some string could have gotten in the pond?


Hi,

No string  

I think it could be a Fungi infection? - We found him upside down this morning, and thought he was dead. Moved him slightly, and he starting moving around?!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Ok I am going to say from those pics it looks more like fungus or bacterial than algae. its just green most likely from being in the sun. I would look for a med specific for both.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

I would have to guess fungus infection. If it was an inside aquarium it would probably be white instead of green.


----------



## jameslo30 (May 16, 2013)

Thanks for the diagnosis guys.

I have been adding some Anti-Fungi medicine to the pond (past week). I have now took him out of the pond, and placed him in a large container with an air stone (no filtration). He seems to be on his last legs, because he's leaning to the right every so often. I'd be very surprised if he makes it to next week.

Would you recommend a water change? And if so, water from the pond? or treated tap water?


----------



## WheeledGoat (Jan 29, 2013)

damn, poor dude. i'm on the fence about recommending euth, but if you decide to treat get metronidazole. I think that's the one that's available OTC for fish, but anything ending in -azole would be where I'd start. 

Keeping him quarantined is a good idea, for the health of the other fish, as well as decreasing the amount of med you'll have to dose based on water volume. Also, I'd start off double dosing the med for a couple days. Side effects of overdosing are negligible compared to your rather extreme situation.

I'd do water changes every day; treated tap water - like this.

Day 1: double dose metronidazole
Day 2: 50% water change, then double dose metronidazole
Day 3: 50% water change, then double dose metronidazole
Day 4: 50% water change, then single dose metronidazole
Day 5: start looking for improvement, continue w/ Day 4 regimen for at least 10 days, even when fish looks better.


----------



## jameslo30 (May 16, 2013)

Hi All,

Thanks for the help. But I have decided to go the Clove Oil route. Despite the water changes mentioned below, and the double dose recommendation, he seems to be getting worse. He just keeps loosing his balance and becoming "upside down" every few minutes.

Thanks for all your input.

Cheers


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Sorry to hear.


----------



## WheeledGoat (Jan 29, 2013)

aww, RIP little dude. what a bummer.


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

I've never seen anything like that.


----------



## marinedepot10 (Apr 18, 2013)

Fungus growth is caused by Saprolegnia fungus and looks like cotton or fur on fish skin and gills. It occurs when koi experience injury, disease and environmental stresses such as poor water quality and extremes in water temperatures.
You shall: Remove fish observed with fungus from the community tank or pond immediately and place them in the hospital tank for 10 days, changing half the water every other day. Be careful to keep the water temperature constant and avoid extreme temperature fluctuations. Be careful to keep the proper levels of salt to water during water exchanges.

Set up a hospital or isolation tank with optimal water temperature and aquarium salt. Be careful to *use the correct ratio of salt to water -- 1 tbsp. of aquarium salt per 5 gallons of aquarium water, because too much salt will hurt or kill fish instead of clearing up the fungus.*
Also do replace half the water in the community tank or pond and treat it with ammonia remover to clear and control high levels of ammonia and balance the oxygen levels in the water. Vacuum gravel and remove as much pond debris as possible.

This should help.


----------



## marinedepot10 (Apr 18, 2013)

Did you try anything? How is your fish now?
Care to reply......


----------



## WheeledGoat (Jan 29, 2013)

marinedepot10 said:


> Did you try anything? How is your fish now?
> Care to reply......


ermm... when he said "clove oil route" in post 12 of the thread, that means he euthanized the fish. clove oil is considered to be one of the best (most humane) ways to dispatch our aquatic friends.


----------



## GreenyFunkyMonkey (Nov 27, 2012)

Yeah, if you can, treat him with antifungal medication, if that does not work, try something antibiotics. I would not know how to treat a fish that large, in a pond.


----------

